

Was C for Hipsters? - tkellogg
http://timkellogg.me/blog/2015/02/08/history-of-C/

======
greenyoda
This article has an interesting retrospective on the early days of C (similar
to my own experiences in the 1980s). But I don't understand what connection
there is to the "hipsters" in the title. The time period of the early adoption
of C was in the days before programming had any significant presence in
popular culture, and it was definitely not something that people who wanted to
be hip or cool aspired to do.

My own first use of C in a business environment was to re-write assembler code
in C so it could be ported to many different machines. (That was after I had
been using C for a few years doing Unix programming in college.)

